# Memorial Day Tourney or Cajun Classic; which one are you fishing?



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just curious


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

MBGFC


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (5/26/2009)*MBGFC


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Xanadu (5/26/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Downtime2 (5/26/2009)*MBGFC


does that mean MBGFC bottomline?


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

MBGFC for sure. Not that tournament fishing is about the money, but the MBGFC tournament will blow the doors off the Cajun. Plus, the million dollar blue marlin award is out there and attainable, especially this time of year. Correct me if I am wrong but I understand the Cajun only had around 30 boats last year. The MBGFC rescheduled tourney this weekend will have atleast 75-80 boats. :usaflag


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Cajun Canyons


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

mbgfc,

didn't have a ride for the cajun canyons anyhow, but i'd like to catch her big million dollar ass.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you fishing it in your boat Andy? I'll be on the Triple Threat out of sportsmans.


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

no, fishing on Rick Days boat, Experts Only 60' Bert


----------



## Ropes (Apr 10, 2008)

MBGFC


----------

